# Camp Chef pro 90x



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Picked one up yesterday, Costco has them on sale for $199.99 technically it’s labeled as the “tundra pro” but it’s just a repackaged pro 90x. Comes with two single burner griddles and carry bags.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Technology that is not a sale. But a good buy! Sale items & closeouts will end with a seven & a star (for example $199.97*) or be on coupon. * indicates its a closeout.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I have the Pro 60x with the side tables, the pro grill to go on one side and the pro griddle (definitely worth it and a lot better) to go on the other. 

Do yourself a favor and get the pro grease cup if you ever get the pro griddle. I got the carry bags for everything to make things easy and protect it all. 

We love it. One of the biggest upgrades (if you want to call it that) to our car camping we made last year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brettski7 said:


> I have the Pro 60x with the side tables, the pro grill to go on one side and the pro griddle (definitely worth it and a lot better) to go on the other.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get the pro grease cup if you ever get the pro griddle. I got the carry bags for everything to make things easy and protect it all.
> 
> ...


that’s honestly exactly what I was thinking about getting. Can’t decide if I get a single burner griddle and a double burner grill, or the double burner griddle and single burner grill. The wife wants to get single of both so there’s room for a skillet or percolator.

I’ll definitely get one of the grease cups and bags.

I actually got mine for car camping as well, great minds, good sir.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

JerryH said:


> Technology that is not a sale. But a good buy! Sale items & closeouts will end with a seven & a star (for example $199.97*) or be on coupon. * indicates its a closeout.


that’s interesting, is that just at Costco or I’m general?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like auto correct got me. I ment technically lol.

That is a Costco thing.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Those Camp Chefs are nice.... I've got one that's collecting dust these days. Nice to have around still. I put some meat on the pellet grill a couple days before we head out, and put it in a ziplock. Then run the generator and heat it all up in an electric frying pan inside the trailer. Turns out really good, and the electric frying pan is easy to clean. We used the Camp Chef pretty regularly when we were camping out of a tent though. That looks like a really nice set-up!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

BigT said:


> Those Camp Chefs are nice.... I've got one that's collecting dust these days. Nice to have around still. I put some meat on the pellet grill a couple days before we head out, and put it in a ziplock. Then run the generator and heat it all up in an electric frying pan inside the trailer. Turns out really good, and the electric frying pan is easy to clean. We used the Camp Chef pretty regularly when we were camping out of a tent though. That looks like a really nice set-up!


that’s not a bad idea with the pellet grill, I might have to give it a try. I just purchased a Ford transit, 15 passenger van with a med roof for the family adventures. There’s only 5 of us so I pulled a couple rows out, will put a role up bed in the back for the wife and baby and when I do my solo hunting trips, which is very frequent.

will throw my dirt bike in the back and just have it be my base camp. I also ordered one of the Mr heater boss showers. It also has a built in inverter, for a microwave, or whatever, also has a tv and DVD player installed for the long drives, Should be a fun year.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Ray said:


> that’s not a bad idea with the pellet grill, I might have to give it a try. I just purchased a Ford transit, 15 passenger van with a med roof for the family adventures. There’s only 5 of us so I pulled a couple rows out, will put a role up bed in the back for the wife and baby and when I do my solo hunting trips, which is very frequent.
> 
> will throw my dirt bike in the back and just have it be my base camp. I also ordered one of the Mr heater boss showers. It also has a built in inverter, for a microwave, or whatever, also has a tv and DVD player installed for the long drives, Should be a fun year.


Yup, I agree with you as well.


----------

